# Lychas tricarinatus venom level



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 27, 2020)

I’m considering getting some of these. Is this considered a medically significant species? I couldn’t find much info on them online.


----------



## Lewis Catlin (Jul 27, 2020)

It’s a buthidae scorpion so deserves to be treated with respect. Nothing up there with levels 5s from what I can see on a toxicology report around about a 3. So it’ll be pretty nasty, dizziness, vomiting fainting, swelling, burning and severe cramping but that’s the world of buthids! They’re an Indian parthenogenic species too which make it more fun !


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jul 27, 2020)

Lewis Catlin said:


> It’s a buthidae scorpion so deserves to be treated with respect. Nothing up there with levels 5s from what I can see on a toxicology report around about a 3. So it’ll be pretty nasty, dizziness, vomiting fainting, swelling, burning and severe cramping but that’s the world of buthids! They’re an Indian parthenogenic species too which make it more fun !


Thanks for the info. I always take the necessary precautions even with the more harmless species. I’m just a bit new to buthids (other than a few US Centruroides) so they do intimidate me a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ignithium (Jul 28, 2020)

on the lower end of buthids and also a smaller species so really nothing to worry about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TexasPokie (Jul 28, 2020)

Seen a 4th of July sting report that landed a guy in the hospital. Got nailed by a 3i and sounded very unpleasant. Have also heard this is more deserving of a 4


----------



## TexasPokie (Jul 28, 2020)

TexasPokie said:


> Seen a 4th of July sting report that landed a guy in the hospital. Got nailed by a 3i and sounded very unpleasant. Have also heard this is more deserving of a 4


Ignore this it was a Tityus Stigmurus

Reactions: Like 1


----------

